# Dog's First Trip!



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, we couldnt wait any longer. The rain ended Friday night, and Saturday morning I was dewinterizing the Outback and packing it up for its first trip of the year. The weather was overcast, and a little cool, but we weren't complaining. We ran up the road to Yankee Springs State Park. It was like a ghost town, maybe only 7-8 other campers there. It was also our dogs first camping trip in the Outback, so we were anxious to see how they would do. They loved it! They got to go on runs on the many trails, and even found time for a swim! We left them in the trailer to see how they would do, and then sneaked up and looked in on them. The lab was sleeping on the pullout, where he can look out the window, and the springer was sleeping on the floor. Good dogs! We spent the night hanging out by the campfire, tossing balls. Much to our surprise, someone pulled up and said "we have an Outback too". It was "socialstudiesmom" from this site. We intoduced ourselves, and talked about how great the Outbacks are! What a great surprise to meet a fellow member.

Anyhow, just wanted to let you know how the trip went. Next weekend is my birthday, and if the weather is nice, we might just go again!

Bill


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Sounds awesome Grunt, nice that you had a great time. We have also sneaked up on our Lab and she is doing the same thing, sleeping. nice to be able to trust them in the TT. Very cool to also see a fellow Outbacker out there. Hope you have a great season.

Rob


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like you have a couple of natural canine Outbackers there!









They sound like good dogs, so I am sure they will be glad to share their new Outback with you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

action So glad my grandpuppies had a good time. I was a little concerned about the hunting, swimming and hiking they did, then sleeping on my bed thing.














I was so glad to hear you may want to have me join you next week







until you admitted it's so one of the dogs will sleep with me!







I'm so glad the OB did well on her first voyage of the year







and also happy to hear you cleaned it!







I also think it's so cool that you ran into another OBer. The fact that she asked if you were on Outbackers.com says we need another sticker or 2 or 3. Unfortunately, that's a sore subject at the moment, right, 6Pack?







Anyway, son, I'll bet your week will be better as a result of your fun this weekend! action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

nonny said:


> action So glad my grandpuppies had a good time. I was a little concerned about the hunting, swimming and hiking they did, then sleeping on my bed thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When Can I borrow the trailer
















Thor


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

> When Can I borrow the trailer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot to let Bill know that I have reservations for Memorial Day and late July and the first week in August







and will have to _borrow_ my OB! Thanks for the reminder, Thor!


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

[quote name='Grunt0311' date='Apr 2 2006, 12:31 PM']
"We left them in the trailer to see how they would do, and then sneaked up and looked in on them. The lab was sleeping on the pullout, where he can look out the window, and the springer was sleeping on the floor. Good dogs!"

So, how old are your dogs? I'm wondering if we have any chance for ours just sleeping. We have 2 labradoodle puppies (10 months old right now) and I can guarantee you they would have chewed the OB to bits.







Okay, maybe just Chloe would, but as of now we keep them in a kennel in the OB when we leave them.

Michelle Dombroski


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congrats on a successful trip, and glad to hear the four legged family members enjoyed it too. Our Tucker is an old hand at it now, with a full season of weekends under his belt. He loves it, but like your lab, spends much of his day contemplating life's great mysteries as they play across the insides of his eyelids, except of course if you happen to have his Kong toy in your hand....Duke will have his first camping trip this spring, but I think the only problem will be finding enough room for him to do the same thing....though I imagine if I were to peak in on him, I will find him on the couch, snoozing.

Tim


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on the season opening trip with the pups. Sounds like they are natural Outbackers!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats on:
... the season opener
... the 4-legged's 1st trip
... the coming b'day
... going back out next weekend
... being able to updtate your mom via OB.com


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

It was good to meet you all too! And we're looking forward to meeting your Mom at the MI rally. It really is fun to put a face with a signature. Your dogs are beautiful and you inspired us. We went ahead and added a rescued dog from a shelter to our family. He had his first camping adventure with us this weekend. In fact, we picked him up from an adoption event and took him right out to our truck and Outback. He took a look at the Outback and seemed to say, "Wow. What a great dog house!" 
Maybe we'll run into you all at Yankee Springs this summer!


----------

